# Mini mixer/frother recommendation



## souljasam (Jun 5, 2013)

Im looking to pick up something to mix my powder pigments a little more thoroughly and quickly. Does any one have any recommendations for something that isnt too terribly expensive? Im looking  for like $5-$15 or so. Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Jun 5, 2013)

Brambleberry carries a mini mixer/frother but I don't know how well it works.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Mini-White-Plastic-Mixer-P4721.aspx

I bought a couple of Ikea frothers off of Amazon and I'm very happy with them. They're not strong enough to mix colorants in soap so I pour a little of the oils into hard plastic cups and use the frothers to blend the colorants. I add the lye solution to the bowl of oils, blend until either emulsification or light trace and pour the soap into the cups. Then I use the stickblender to mix the colorant through the soap in the cups. It works well for me.


----------



## souljasam (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmmm i need something that can mix in soap but is small cuz i do small batches and cant stick blend individual colors for swirls and stuff. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Clemmey (Jun 5, 2013)

I got mine at Ikea and it works great, plus it was only a buck!


----------



## la-rene (Jun 6, 2013)

Me too! Clemmey!  Love it and sooo cheap!


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have the mini mixer from BB and it works fine.  I also have a teeny, tiny whisk that I use.


----------



## lsg (Jun 6, 2013)

I have two frothers, neither are very powerful.  Not very pleased with either.


----------

